
Real-Time Sketch Recognition Game - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-sketch-recognition
======
jkchu
Really cool idea, although it does seem to label most of what I draw as
"line", "stitches", or "rain".

~~~
aliabd
What are you drawing?

It may be out of the distribution. I should post the list of classes somewhere

~~~
jkchu
Pretty simple stuff, like a hat or a triangle.

